# Good fisheye lens for Sony?



## tessie (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a Sony DSC-H5 and I want to get a fisheye lens for it.  What is a good one to go with?  I would like to stay under $100 if possible.

Thanks


----------



## Jbs (Dec 31, 2007)

not sure you're going to find anything worth spending any money on.


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 31, 2007)

yah, unfortunately i agree with him. THe best you can get for under 100 dollars is just anything off ebay called a "fisheye" attachment. they wont be perfect by any means, but i have one and they work OKAY. it wont really give you super wide fisheye images but it'll still give you the effect.


----------



## tessie (Jan 1, 2008)

I am just looking for that effect basicly.  What would be the "best" one to get *0.22, 0.33, or 0.42?
*


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 1, 2008)

i think .22 is the widest, because as far as i know, thats a magnification factor, so you get .22 of whatever lens you attach it to., since you're using an h5, i guess that would mean you have the adapter tube thing , i'll post a couple pictures i took with mine on my H1 (should be the same results as an h5)


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 1, 2008)

here you go. 
1.






2.





3.





i have a fisheye similar to this one- http://cgi.ebay.com/Fisheye-Lens-fo...yZ106875QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i believe mine is a different brand, but looks identical. also, as for that view that they show in the auction, you will not get that view. It'll be more like my photos with your camera


----------

